# I’m getting tired of the sound of silence due to Covid.



## MickaC (Apr 24, 2022)

I do live in a small town....
But......
This Covid thing has turned the sounds of life into silence, for me.
I miss hearing the sounds of life......kids playing, traffic, and just the noise of life.

Does anyone feel the same.


----------



## Jeni (Apr 24, 2022)

MickaC said:


> I do live in a small town....
> But......
> This Covid thing has turned the sounds of life into silence, for me.
> I miss hearing the sounds of life......kids playing, traffic, and just the noise of life.
> ...


i did for awhile but everything here is almost back to normal and the sounds have returned


----------



## MickaC (Apr 24, 2022)

Jeni said:


> i did for awhile but everything here is almost back to normal and the sounds have returned


Still, so very quiet here.


----------



## chic (Apr 24, 2022)

MickaC said:


> Still, so very quiet here.


It's different in other places. Things have been noisy and normal here for a year and a half. Except for mask wearing.


----------



## Sunny (Apr 24, 2022)

It's pretty lively here.


----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 24, 2022)

MickaC said:


> I do live in a small town....
> But......
> This Covid thing has turned the sounds of life into silence, for me.
> I miss hearing the sounds of life......kids playing, traffic, and just the noise of life.
> ...



I feel the same.  But I am quite sure the virus does not care about our feelings.


----------



## Don M. (Apr 24, 2022)

We live in a quiet rural area, where there isn't much going on, even before this Covid hit.  The numbers of those infected in the county has remained very low.  About the only interruption to the daily routines has been the wearing of masks during the peaks of this virus.


----------



## SeniorBen (Apr 24, 2022)

I ventured out to Home Depot yesterday. It was anything but quiet! My god people are annoying!


----------



## Chris21E (Apr 24, 2022)

Not quiet here in Pleasanton CA, Near a school and so many trees with every manner of birds in full spring fighting.

If I venture out, stores crowded


----------



## caramel (Apr 24, 2022)

I'm the opposite.  I'd like more of the quiet to return.  Things are getting back to the noisiness of before.  I enjoyed the quiet.  Maybe we should trade places.


----------



## Becky1951 (Apr 25, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> I ventured out to Home Depot yesterday. It was anything but quiet! My god people are annoying!


The most annoying thing about Home Depot is their employees. Try to find one when you need them.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 25, 2022)

We live in a busy area, so, silence is rare. We're used to the sound of buses, sirens, etc.
It's rather comforting to know that the fire/ambulance service is so nearby. The subway station is just up the block from us.


----------



## Alligatorob (Apr 25, 2022)

Becky1951 said:


> The most annoying thing about Home Depot is their employees. Try to find one when you need them.


And hope that when and if you find one they will know more about the store than you do... seems to me many do not.

Things got back to normal hear almost 2 years ago.  Guess it depends on where  you are.


----------



## Sunny (Apr 25, 2022)

Becky, I've always had the same experience with Home Depot. I used to wonder if their employees were trained to turn their back when they saw you coming, so they could pretend they didn't see you.

But now it's improved. Maybe new management. I don't go there very often, but the last few times, I found the staff very helpful.


----------



## chic (Apr 25, 2022)

Becky1951 said:


> The most annoying thing about Home Depot is their employees. Try to find one when you need them.


Some are super rude but in the checkout aisle they are always very helpful in my experience.


----------



## Packerjohn (Apr 25, 2022)

The zombies or "The Walking Dead" are still living in my apartment  building.  I know this when I walk the hallways in the morning.  They have such horrible big black masks that I can only see their eyes.  I suppose after their walks they just return back to their tombs.  They probably look at my maskless face and wonder when I'm  going to die?  I mystify them because I keep reappearing day after day; pretty healthy and lively.  I love thinking for myself as to what is right and what is wrong.


----------



## MickaC (Apr 25, 2022)

caramel said:


> I'm the opposite.  I'd like more of the quiet to return.  Things are getting back to the noisiness of before.  I enjoyed the quiet.  Maybe we should trade places.


Sounds like a plan....


----------



## Remy (Apr 25, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> I love thinking for myself as to what is right and what is wrong.


I guess that the mask wearers in your apartment building feel the same. As long as they aren't harassing you for not wearing a mask, I wouldn't let them bother me. 

People have to do what is best for them and no one knows who may have underlying health issues.


----------



## Jules (Apr 25, 2022)

Until the empty land near us is developed, I live in a very quiet area.  I can open the windows at bedtime and know there’ll be few sounds until those birds start tweeting in the morning.  They’re noisy little buggers.  

When we walk the sounds of cars driving by bother me.  I know this is small town thinking because big city folks would laugh at our definition of a traffic.


----------



## Mizmo (Apr 25, 2022)

I got really tired of that stupid 'dance'....I called it the Prance..... that evolved  together with the flat  dull music which is still
obvious in TV commercials and home videos.
 Lets get back to real dancing and musical music......
am I making any sense with this?..
Just how I feel


----------



## oldaunt (Apr 25, 2022)

I live in the woods 20 miles from everywhere. LOTS of sounds here; birds, wind in the grass, turkey gobblers, chittering squirrels, etc. Wouldn't trade it for traffic and yelling kids.


----------



## MickaC (Apr 25, 2022)

oldaunt said:


> I live in the woods 20 miles from everywhere. LOTS of sounds here; birds, wind in the grass, turkey gobblers, chittering squirrels, etc. Wouldn't trade it for traffic and yelling kids.


Not saying I want to hear yelling kids or non stop traffic......just seems like life is so different now, maybe a bit odd.


----------



## oldaunt (Apr 25, 2022)

MickaC said:


> Not saying I want to hear yelling kids or non stop traffic......just seems like life is so different now, maybe a bit odd.


Mine really hasn't changed, I guess. I'm still pretty much a hermit by choice.


----------



## Jeni (Apr 25, 2022)

MickaC said:


> Not saying I want to hear yelling kids or non stop traffic......just seems like life is so different now, maybe a bit odd.


it is different in many ways ... 
neighbors i can hear now because instead of standing in a yard chatting many distance then yell back and forth ... sad in many ways that some IMO will never go back to being social .... makes for a distant less friendly atmosphere.


----------



## dseag2 (Apr 25, 2022)

Not quiet in Dallas.  Stores and restaurants are packed.  I do wish traffic would go back to the Pandemic era.  It seems like it has doubled since pre-Covid, but then we are one of the cities that has seen a major influx from other states/cities.


----------



## dseag2 (Apr 25, 2022)

Becky1951 said:


> The most annoying thing about Home Depot is their employees. Try to find one when you need them.


Agreed.  I went looking for a countertop microwave a couple of weeks ago.  I finally found someone and he laughed like I was speaking Swahili and said he didn't work in that department.  He asked someone else and that guy didn't understand either.  I bought my microwave at Best Buy.

Last week we were looking for a Carolina Jasmine at Home Depot.  There was no one around in the Garden Center.  I finally found a guy that had no clue.  He finally found someone that told me they had sold out. 

Home Depot is the worst.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 25, 2022)

I would have loved to have "the sound of silence" for the last month and a half.  Crews were knocking down a parking garage across the street and from about 7 a.m. almost every day for at least 5 or 6 weeks, jackhammering and banging could be heard until about 4 p.m....in stereo it seemed. Because it could be heard from the front and back of our buildings.

On a personal level, I've been venturing out to go to the local supermarket where I sometimes run into one of my honorary children who's a security guard there. We have nice conversations and a couple of times he even walked me home so he could carry my packages (which he thinks are too heavy). Last time I didn't let him. I've had my regular doctor and lab appointments during which I engage the staffs. Since COVID my friends and I are keeping in better touch and we're having longer conversations which are always peppered with laughter. That helps.


----------



## Sunny (Apr 26, 2022)

> I would have loved to have "the sound of silence" for the last month and a half. Crews were knocking down a parking garage across the street and from about 7 a.m. almost every day for at least 5 or 6 weeks, jackhammering and banging could be heard until about 4 p.m....in stereo it seemed. Because it could be heard from the front and back of our buildings.


Good point, Diva. What's so awful about a little peace and quiet?  And I haven't noticed that it's any more "silent" around here than it ever was. Good grief, everything gets blamed on Covid!


----------



## Packerjohn (Apr 26, 2022)

Jules said:


> Until the empty land near us is developed, I live in a very quiet area.  I can open the windows at bedtime and know there’ll be few sounds until those birds start tweeting in the morning.  They’re noisy little buggers.
> 
> When we walk the sounds of cars driving by bother me.  I know this is small town thinking because big city folks would laugh at our definition of a traffic.


I agree.  I have this feeling that only the rich can afford peace and quiet.  The rest of us have to live with the constant noise of roaring traffic and other assorted noises of society.  It appears that noisy cars rule the world.  I know of places that have wide streets but absolutely no place for people to walk.  How are we suppose to keep fit?  Join a so-called health club, I suppose?  In many places, cars are more important than people.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 26, 2022)

I enjoyed the social interaction yesterday, with the nurse that gave me my 2nd booster shot. She was young and had a great sense of humour. The other nurse joined in with us. I was joking about the rickety chair I had to sit on. Maybe it wouldn't be funny to anyone else, but it was to us  

Just a few pleasant words with a store employee, can boost the spirits. Humans need that.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 26, 2022)

MickaC said:


> I do live in a small town....
> But......
> This Covid thing has turned the sounds of life into silence, for me.
> I miss hearing the sounds of life......kids playing, traffic, and just the noise of life.
> ...


I long for the quiet!  It wasn't quiet here long, but it was heavenly while it lasted - less traffic, a few quiet walkers, ahhh...


----------



## SeniorBen (Apr 26, 2022)

I just moved to a new neighborhood and what a difference from where I used to live! So nice and peaceful and quiet! I take my dog out for a walk and... well, actually, there are a lot of noisy dogs barking from almost every backyard or bay-window as we go by, but not much people activity. 

I went grocery shopping last night and there was hardly anyone in the store. No line at the self-checkout area, no line to grab some bell peppers, nobody in my way when I was looking for peppercorns. I feel like I've gone back in time 30 years! I'll bet gentrification will hit this area in a few decades like it did my old neighborhood, but it's nice to enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## oldaunt (Apr 26, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> I agree.  I have this feeling that only the rich can afford peace and quiet.  The rest of us have to live with the constant noise of roaring traffic and other assorted noises of society.  It appears that noisy cars rule the world.  I know of places that have wide streets but absolutely no place for people to walk.  How are we suppose to keep fit?  Join a so-called health club, I suppose?  In many places, cars are more important than people.


I live at about the middle of low-income guidelines and have for years, but I have 26 acres just paid off this month at the end of a dead end road. Not fancy but its all mine, and NO traffic. And if you can't get out and walk, put a treadmill in front of your TV instead of a recliner.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 26, 2022)

Most everything is back to pre-Covid levels of noise and busyness here.


----------



## Remy (Apr 26, 2022)

Jules said:


> Until the empty land near us is developed, I live in a very quiet area.  I can open the windows at bedtime and know there’ll be few sounds until those birds start tweeting in the morning.  They’re noisy little buggers.
> 
> When we walk the sounds of cars driving by bother me.  I know this is small town thinking because big city folks would laugh at our definition of a traffic.


I wish it were a little quieter where I am. The apartment has a street that goes up to a lot of houses further up so there is street noise. If I have to work the next morning, I don't have the window open at night in case something wakes me. I also run a CD that sounds like an air conditioner blowing which helps me sleep and blocks some noise.

When I owned that house, it should have been quiet but actually there was a lot of noise.


----------



## MickaC (Apr 26, 2022)

Sunny said:


> Good point, Diva. What's so awful about a little peace and quiet?  And I haven't noticed that it's any more "silent" around here than it ever was. Good grief, everything gets blamed on Covid!


I didn’t mean to give the impression that everything is Covid’s fault.....times are changing for the future.......21st century......whether we can change with it or not.


----------

